# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  أكثروا من ( التكبير والتهليل والتحميد ) في هذه العشر المباركة

## نوودي ~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شحالكم ؟

مبارك علينا جميعاً عشر ذي الحجة التي قال عنها صلى الله عليه وسلم
( ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام - يعني أيام العشر - قالوا : يا رسول الله ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء ) . 

وأذكركم ونفسي بسنة مباركة يغفل عنها كثيراً من الناس وهي الحرص التام على الإكثار من ( التكبير والتهليل والتحميد ) . 

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .


خواتي ارفعوا الموضوع ولو بكلمه ابا كل حد يشوف الموضوع ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## نوودي ~

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## تااج الغلا

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد

----------


## نوودي ~

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## بنت الوصل

الله اكبر يزاج الله كل الخير

----------


## %أم حمدان%

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد الله كثيرا 
وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## نوودي ~

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## روز احمر

يزااااج الله خييييييييييير يا الغااااااليه .. ف ميزاان حسنااتج يا ربي ... 

يا الله يا رب الله يستجيبلنا و يحققلنا مراااادنا ... في هالاياام المباااركه .. اللهم اميييين يا ذو الجلااال و الاكرااام ..عااااجلاااا و ليس اجلااااااا يا رب العاااالمين ... 

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر على كل النعم ..^^!

----------


## سيطرت ع حياته

لا اله الا الله ,, محمد رسول الله

----------


## متسامحة

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## malakmaroc

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## , سكر العيون

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد ..


أسأل الله ان يجعلني واياكم من المكبرين والمهللين ..

تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع والتذكير والله يذكرنا بالشهادة ..يــــــــــــا رب ,,

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## حرم المرر.

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## ضحيه زماني

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد 
جزااك الله خير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمية عبدالله

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .


يزاج الله خير

----------


## نوودي ~

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

*
ارفعوا الموضوع بنات نبا الكل يقرااااه . حاولوا كل ما ادشون ترفعونه لو بكلمه ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم رفيعة

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ح ـوؤور

ربي يوفقنآ دنيآ واخرهـ ويعطينآ كل مآ نتمنآهـ إن شآء آلله . .ْ

----------


## هنـد المـرر

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## Just Pearl

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## بنوته$

الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## فديتني هبله

اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب , اللهم نقنى من خطاياى كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس , اللهم أغسلنى من خطاياى بالماء و الثلج و البرد.

----------


## فرح راكـ

_بارك الله فيج_

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## نوودي ~

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر 
لا اله الا الله 
ألله اكبر الله اكبر 
ولله الحمد . .

----------


## نوودي ~

أرفعوا الموضوع بأركَ الله فيكم . . 
ألله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
لا إله الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر 
ولله الحمد . .

----------


## العسجد

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد

*

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد

*

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد

*

----------


## x.maitha.x

اللهم ساعدنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك.

----------


## شفاااادايم

بارك الله فيكن &&

----------


## طبعي زايد

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## الاترجة

بارك الله فيج

----------


## نوودي ~

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
لا اله الا الله
الله اكبر الله اكبر
ولله الحمد ..

----------


## نوودي ~

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
لا اله الا الله
الله اكبر الله اكبر
ولله الحمد ..

----------


## نوودي ~

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
لا اله الا الله
الله اكبر الله اكبر
ولله الحمد . . .

----------


## سوده وافتخر

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد 

يزاج الله خير حبوبه

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

بارك الله فيج

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## شانيل82

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## شيخه العيم

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد الله كثيرا 


وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## نوودي ~

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
لا اله الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر
ولله الحمد

----------


## الحلم النائم

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لااله الا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لااله الا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لااله الا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لااله الا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## الـميث

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## totoo

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## شفاااادايم

بارك الله فيكن &&

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

((الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلاّ الله، والله أكبر، الله أكبر، ولله الحمد)).

----------


## الحب جريمه

الله أكبر الله أكبر لا اله الا الله 
الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا اله الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
جزاج الله خير وربي يغفر لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والأمواتـ

----------


## شفاااادايم

بارك الله فيكن &&

----------


## أم يمن

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ... لا إله إلا الله 
الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد 

الله أكبر كبير والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا 
لا إله إلا الله وحده ... صدق وعده .. ونصر عبده .. وأعز جنده وهزم الأحزاب وحده 
لا إله إلا الله .. ولا نعبد إلا إياه .. مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وعلى أصحاب سيدنا محمد وعلى أنصار سيدنا محمد و أزواج سيدنا محمد وعلى ذرية سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## نوودي ~

- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## mennaelkholy90

الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، والله أكبر ، ولله الحمد . 
- الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد .

----------


## عشق الغروب

جزاك الله كل خير واثابك

----------


## (( زهره ))

الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، ولله الحمد

----------


## Zorro

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سارة عشري

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد 
عيدكم مبارك

----------


## BosyMohamed

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## مامة عملر

تسلمى موضوع ممتاز 

سلمت يمينك

----------

